# Help me find my old watch



## Scott (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi there everybody,

I'm new to this so if this is totally out of order I apologise in advance.

Here is my quest. In about 1980 I bought a new Seiko watch, it was SS and had a gold coloured face, it had three smaller dials on the face they were also gold coloured, it had a tachy around the outside that was blue and red, it had 100m written on the face (i think) I don't think it had a day or date in it, does anybody know the model number ? Or a way I can find out? I have searched on the web for days but not seen a picture of one, it was my favourite watch ever and if possible I would like to get another one, the only problem with it was it couldn't be relied on to keep time when I wore it! For some reason it would stop intermitently when worn but kept perfect time when not worn, even Seiko (who had three tries) never got it to work properly.

Anyway thanks for your time, best wishes, Scott.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Scott,

Gold coloured face, right? Blue and red tachy, yeah? 3 small dials as well?

Maybe or maybe not had a day/date? Possibly or perhaps not said 100m?

Sorry, can't help









There have been umpteen times I've wanted to post requests like yours, sketchy memories of long lost loved watches but it 's a bloody long shot, good luck.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Scott.

I hear where your coming from.

When I first got into watches I always had at the back of my mind a big monster Seiko chrono but I couldn't remember anything about it other than it was automatic.

Eventually as my knowledge (and web search skills







) increased I did find the exact watch. I forwarded a picture of it to Roy who did not have a complete one in stock but was able to make one good one from a few of them. Actually it turned out to be a stunner. Even has a NOS dial. I reckon I have as nice an example of this watch (6138-0011) as is possible to find.

The moral of this story is hang in there.

If you want it badly enough you will find it.

If I come up with anything I'll let you know. As will, I'm sure, some other members keen on Seiko's.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Andy many thanks for the encouragement, I will find one, it will just take time (no pun intended), I had already wondered if getting several watches and making one good one was feasable, you have confirmed that this is possible, thanks.

Mark F you are an ********, I am an active member of other BB's and the lesson I have learnt in my hundreds of posts is, if you can't be of help or interest shutup, why take the time to type in totally unhelpfull rubbish lampooning the poster? I am no expert in watches but I do take the time to help others in areas where I am knowledgeable, when I come across a stupid or thoughtless question I just don't reply to it.

Many thanks, I am going back to my search now, Scott.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Scott

Did your old watch look anything like the one on the left in this photo (courtesy of Foggy)? If so he may be able to help you with the model/movement numbers. It seems to fit all the criteria in your post i.e. 3 dials, tachymetre (though it's not blue and red), stainless steel etc. If you look in the military section on this forum you'll find a post from Foggy entitled "British military issued Seiko wristwatches". This may well be the military version but I'm sure I've seen civillian versions too. They appear on Ebay from time to time, or you could try posting a WTB ad on this forum or the Seiko & Citizen trading forum.

Hope all this is of some use and good luck with your search!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Scott and welcome.

Can't help you I'm afraid but if I come across anything matching the discription I'll post.

I too remember very vaugely long lost watches. I had a timex as a boy that I can remember screwing the back off to hide secret messages in! (I was 7). I also remember with my newley found wealth after joining the RAF (from Â£25 per week as a yts to Â£40!). I bought my very first watch with my own money. Impulse buy. It was a digital and poss a casio s/s on bracelet and had a picture of a marlin or some similar fish on the dial. I remember it had an alarm and was reasonably waterproof cos I used to swim with it on. Eventually the crystal got a hole in it (don't remember how) and it gave up the ghost. I've searched high and low to try and find one but haven't found it yet.

btw it pays to have a sense of humour and very thick skin on here!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Scott

We're all assuming your watch was a quartz - was it ?? If so, and your watch had no date on it, then the movement is likely to have been a 7A28. However, I don't recall ever seeing one with a gold dial and blue and red tachy scale. I'll do some searches and see what I can find.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Scott said:


> Mark F you are an ********,


Why thank you Scott, flattery will get you nowhere









My reply was very much tongue in cheek, that was obvious........to a blind man.

Take a stiff drink, lie down and read it again, then go look for your sense of humour.

Here's my last line again for you, pretty friendly I thought, hope you do find your watch.

"There have been umpteen times I've wanted to post requests like yours, sketchy memories of long lost loved watches but it's a bloody long shot, good luck."


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2003)

Thankyou everybody for your informative help,

Paul that is very cose to my old watch, on seeing a picture I now remember the Quartz Chronograph lettering on the face, I'm now sure that it did not have day or date though and the tachy was 100% red from about 12-2 and blue from 2 back round to 12. Do you know a model number for the one in the picture?

Foggy many thanks for your interest, one of my problems is I don't know where to start searching for this kind of info, done Seiko on goggle (thats how I got here) searched Ebay spent hours waiting for pics to download etc etc, so if you have any pointers for me I'd be very pleased to do more searching.

So my next question is. Is the 7A28 a common movement, and if I was to find components would this be an expensive refurbish, I'm not moaning I'd just like some ideas.

Once again thanks everybody, this is going much better than I'd dreamt. Take care, Scott.

P.S. MarkF, you might think you have a sense of humor and it's a long shot, I'm making headway and your making excuses, learn some etiquette.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Scott, I donâ€™t recall this watch, sorry. However, from my humble experience may I suggest â€œWhen you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truthâ€. Sic.

With respect, I have found that a little lateral thinking when dealing with search engines can yield some further success. I have been trying to research the history of Excalibur watches that were marketed in the UK in or around the 1960â€™s to 1970â€™s. I had little insight into this until our host and another member informed me that H. Samuel were the sole purveyors of these watches. This may be my grail as the Seiko is yours, we both have work to do and rest well on the fact that the information is out there somewhere, we need resolve, ingenuity and an open mind.

I am going to continue my quest to find out which company(s) made the Excalibur, I donâ€™t care who sold them.

I do wish you luck in finding YOUR grail.

As my good friend Paul has intimated â€to err is human, to forgive divineâ€.

Kindest regards,

Stan.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Scott

I use some of the following searches if searching on Ebay. Try: vintage chronograph, vintage Seiko, old Seiko, quartz chronograph etc etc etc. Also don't confine yourself to the UK but search the foreign Ebay sites too. I have seen non-date versions of this watch on Ebay, but they don't appear often and I've not seen one with the blue and red bezel you want. The movements are very good apparently as they have 15 jewels. Nowadays it's not unusual for a quartz watch to have no jewels at all. I think modern Seiko chronographs only have one or two. That's not to say that the modern movements are crap (far from it). If Seiko used the 7a28 movement in the watch you are after then it's pretty much a given that they used it in other watches too. I think finding the components for a movement would be a very expensive way of getting one. Far better and cheaper to find a working watch.

Hope this helps somewhat.

Once again good luck with your search, you really should contact the Seiko and Citizen forum. A search on Google will turn up their website address.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Scott, is this it ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcIS...item=2655278948

The auction has finished, but you could maybe contact the buyer to find out the reference numbers for this model.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2003)

Thankyou everybody for your continuing help,

Foggy that is my old watch, unfortunately I was travelling when that auction came up so I missed it otherwise I'd have jumped in. $75 !!!

To all the other replies again many thanks, I don't live in the UK so all my searches are worldwide the main problem I have is I am very remote and can only use a slow dial up modem connection so downloading pics, even the thumbnails is a slow process, but now I know I'm not imagining things and my old watch does exist I'll keep searching. If in the meantime in any of your wanderings you come across this model again I'd very much apreciate an Email.

Thanks all once again, Scott.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I got intouch with the winner of the auction, he is a Seiko chrono collector and said this was the first of its kind he had seen, anyway the moel number is 7A28-7030 if anyone is interested.

As I keep repeating, thanks for all the help and interest, the internet is an amazing thing. Best wishes, Scott.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

"Seek and ye shall find"


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi there all,

This is an amazing follow up for anyone who is still watching this thread. So as I'd said I owned this watch from new, I haven't lived in the UK for 5 or 6 years but last week I went back for a week to see some friends etc, well some of my belongings are in a garage that I still rent and I had it in my brain that that was where I would find my watch. Well I looked there and no watch, oh well though I, have to think of something else, but it still nagged at me that there was no way I'd have thrown it away. So the next day I'm walking through Chichester and I see this watch and clock shop called Perfect Timing is moving from one location in town to another, I go into the shop to see if they have a gold dialed Seiko 7A28 7030, well ofcourse they don't but there you go. So that night I'm sitting down and it occurs to me that I put my watch in to be quoted on along with another one and it had been at Perfect Timing! So next morning I phone them up and ask what happens to watches that aren't collected "we keep them in a cubboard" was the reply, well I said I seem to remember dropping off two watches about 4 or 5 years ago can you look for me. I called back the next day to be told "yes we have your watches you put them in for quotes in 1997!". Well as you can imagine I was pretty happy, I went and collected them and sure enough my Chrono was there, it doesn't work even with a new battery and it has no strap but it is my old watch!

So the upshot is, if any of you are still reading, where can I get this thing working and where do I get a new old strap, price is not the determining factor here, but I do want it fixed well with new seals etc if possible.

As I have said many times thanks for all the help and interest that you have all given me, the trouble is now I've seen a picture of a vulcan bomber crew version with day and date I'm thinking I'd like one of them aswell, what have you guys started me off on? Take care all, Scott.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Including MarkF? Just wondered.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi Scott,

After a period of time quartz movements deteriorate and shut down. This can be due to a number of factors like the IC, the coil or acid corrosion from the battery. Sometimes they can be repaired and other times they cant. It might be worth taking it to a good watchmaker and getting him to have a look at it. Alternatively if the movement is totally shagged you might be able to pick up a cheapy off Epray with a working movement that you can exchange the movement in yours for. As for the strap/bracelet, i doubt any where will have one new old stock. The only thing i can suggest is to keep checking Epay to see if one comes up with its original strap. Cheers, James.


----------

